# Transferring books from Mobipocket



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

I am having a problem transferring books via usb from Mobipocket, and wondered if anyone could help.

When I download them, Mobipocket says they were transferred, and they show up when I open the Kindle on the computer, but they never show up on my home page.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks.

Marie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the format is "secured mobipocket" (sorry don't know the appropriate file extension) they will not be readable on your Kindle.  If they're unsecured, Kindle should open them. . . it needs them to be in the "documents" folder to find them.  Can you give us some more details about the files you're trying to transfer?

Ann


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

The latest was the free book "Down River" recommended on this site.  I downloaded the pdf file and sent it to mobipocket to convert it, then tried downloading to the Kindle2 via usb.  When I open the Kindle by clicking on it in  "My Computer", it is listed there with all my other books. Then when I try to find it on my homepage, it's not there.

I haven't had any trouble until a few weeks ago, now suddenly nothing from Mobipocket makes it to my homepage......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by "sent it to mobipocket to convert it".  Do you mean you are using their Creator program to convert it?  I learned -- also the hard way -- that just importing it isn't enough.  Once you import the .pdf to Creator, you can edit the metadata (title, author and all) and then you have to click the 'build' button up top. It looks like a gear as I recall.  That's what actually makes it a .prc file that can be read on your Kindle.

Ann


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that.  Not sure why it shows up on the Kindle when I open it on my computer, though.

Thanks again.


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

Current versions of Mobipocket Reader will place your books in the Kindle's top level directory.  They belong in the 'Documents' directory.  You can move the books to the Documents folder manually with Windows file explorer.  Or switch to Mobipocket Reader 6.0.  That's the last version that would sync correctly.  Interesting that version 6.1 was released Oct, 07.  Same time as the Kindle came out.

Woody


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm running Mobipocket 6.2.  How do I get Mobipocket 6.0? All I can find on the internet is the updated 6.2.

Thanks again....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marie said:


> I'm running Mobipocket 6.2. How do I get Mobipocket 6.0? All I can find on the internet is the updated 6.2.
> 
> Thanks again....


If you are downloading the creator software from the website, all you can get is version 6.2.

Just make sure you build the file without encryption, make sure to save it, then transfer to your Kindle with the USB cable. Make sure the file is in the documents directory.

L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Are you opening the folder mobipocket created after the build and only transferring the .prc file into the document folder on your kindle? That might be the problem. Don't transfer the whole folder.


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

Marie said:


> I'm running Mobipocket 6.2. How do I get Mobipocket 6.0? All I can find on the internet is the updated 6.2.
> 
> Thanks again....


If you're running Windows XP, and if you have a Kindle 1, Mobipocket Reader 6.0 is recommended. Otherwise not. I uploaded a copy to SendSpace. You can find a download like here:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/k8w4yd

Woody


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note there are (at least) 2 programs available from MobiPocket.

One is the Reader, which is software you install on your computer so you can read appropriately formatted content.

The other is Creator which is software you use to make non-appropriately formatted content into appropriately formatted content.

Ann


----------



## Vanessa (May 23, 2009)

Hi,

I need help! I don't know how to transfer my books from mobipocket to my kindle. I have the 6.2 version of mobipocket reader. I'm not computer savvy so if anyone can give me step by step directions I would really appreciate it.

Thank You


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Vanessa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help! I don't know how to transfer my books from mobipocket to my kindle. I have the 6.2 version of mobipocket reader. I'm not computer savvy so if anyone can give me step by step directions I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank You


It would be helpful if you tell us what you've done so far. What are you trying to transfer?


----------



## Vanessa (May 23, 2009)

What do you mean by done so far? I haven't done anything. I don't know how to transfer books to my kindle. I want to read ebooks that I buy from other sites on my kindlle 2 but I don't know how to put them on there. I downloaded the mobipocket reader 6.2 because the sites where I buy ebooks from said this is the best format for the kindle. But neither the sites nor mobipocket give directions on how to transfer them.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What format are the books you have downloaded? That is, what is the file extension on the name? Is it .PRC, .MOBI, and so forth. And where are you downloading them from?

It's an impossible question to answer without more information.

Mike


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Mobipocket Reader is used for reading books on the PC.  You don't need it for the Kindle.  Most web sites that sell Mobipocket format books are selling "Secure Mobipocket" format, which requires a PID number.  If your books required that you registered a PID with them, then you cannot use them on the Kindle.

If you got them as Multiformat books from Fictionwise, or from one of the free sites, or from Baen Books, then just copy them from whereever they are on your pc into the "documents" folder of your Kindle (connect it via USB, and the Kindle shows up as a drive on your pc).


----------



## Vanessa (May 23, 2009)

Hmm now I'm really confused. I thought I needed the mobipocket reader to transfer my books. 

@jmiked - The format is.prc

@Susan - The site gives me several options to dowload books. These are adobe acrobat, pdf, html, and mobi/kindle. I usually use adobe to read on my computer but now I want to read them on my kindle. 

Ok I'm going to ask some more questions. Hopefully someone can help me understand how to do this.

1. Where do I go to make a folder?

2. How do I make a folder?

2. How do I put my ebooks in a folder?

3. When I connect my kindle to the computer where do I find the folder that has my books?

4. How do I drag or copy and paste?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

All those questions are answered in the User's Guide, which is on your Kindle in Section 8.2 - "Handling Files through USB."

Take a few minutes and read through it. I think it will explain it all.

Mike


----------



## Vanessa (May 23, 2009)

Ok I'm going to stop asking questions. I just don't understand and no one wants to give me step by step directions on how to this. 

Thanks for trying to help me.

Hopefully I'll find another forum where someone will help a novice like me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, there are step-by-step instructions in the manual.   

If suggesting that you read the manual isn't helpful, I apologize.

Mike


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

When I purchased my Kindle - the first book I download was the Kindle2 Cookbook. I think it has specific instructions on how to do what you are trying to do along with a link to the Mobipocket reader 6.0.  It was a pretty inexpensive book and has a lot of tips.  This may sound strange paying for a book to get a free book, but you may want to take a look.

Good Luck.


----------

